# Recruitment: Sons of Magnus



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*[EDIT: RECRUITMENT IS NOW CLOSED.*

*EDIT: I pressed Recruitment Thread but it gave me Action Thread, this is RECRUITMENT.*

Ok, this is a recruitment thread for the PRE-HERESY Thousand Sons Legion. 
It will be one squad of Thousand Sons from many different cults (see my character's fluff), and also new recruits.
You will start off in a starship heading towards unkown space, expanding the Imperium for the Great Crusade. Your secondary objective is to catch the Eldar fleet that was picked up moving into the system on long-range auspex. The visions the Thousand Sons have recieved so far about the system are of one brimming with diversity, ranging from lush forst worlds filled with life, to long-dead desert wastelands, and even a mutated planet that none of the psykers' preminitions can delve deeper into, as well as a few others...
NO heretics to start, later on _perhaps_.

You must include:

Name: Duh.

Appearance: Big/small/skinny/fat lump/deformities including limb loss etc. armour (terminator armour NO but later in Action Thread maybe...)

Personality: Horrible nice (a bit undescriptive, but that's where YOU step in.)

Weapons: A pyschically attuned blade? Bear in mind all Thousand Sons have pysker abilites. Bolt pistol? make it reasonable.

Psyker Abilites: Seeing the future? (long-range future or short range) Powerful kine shields? Making objects levitate? Lightning bolts and more killy abilites?

A bit of Background: Add some fluff cause they need a background to have a character.



I'm looking for a squad of about 6 or 7, but can go up to maybe 8 or 9 if there are 8/9 AWESOME charatacters. (Which, judging by the majority of posts here on Heresy, shouldn't be too difficult to find.)

I will be posting what the characters are doing in the Action Thread, but it will start small and build up, with different planets included. (Focussing on one system.)

Good luck.:grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's my character, who will be the Sergeant of the Squad.

*Name:* Amen Ra

*Appearance:* Average Astartes build, has a commanding presence which exceeds his stature. Bald and scarred across his face from a duel with the greenskins. Wears the red armour of his legion, with jewelled ornate chestpeice and gauntlets. Wears no helmet. Dark green eyes.

*Personality*: Forgiving within reason. If an enemy is willing to repent and give his service to the Emperor, Amen will allow him to live. He will also attempt all possible other methods of making a world join the Imperium before war is begun. If the enemy is unrepentent, however, Amen is relentless. Has a joking side which he keeps supressed, and is always in control of his emotions. (See fluff.)

*Weapons:* Weilds a powerful Heqa staff which amplifies his powers. Has a psychic hood built into his armour, and an ornate bolt pistol.

*Psyker Abilites:* Being a member of the Corvidae cult, Amen can reveal the mists of the future. He can summon the powers of the aether to bring death to his enemies, in the forms of pyschic bolts of energy, burning flame of the enemies' minds, and a powerful pulse he can emit which blasts back his foes all around him. He has an excellent grasp on the Enumerations, and can control his emotions with meticulous care, using which ever state of mind can aid the situation the most.

*Background:* Raised on the backwater world of Hivia Secundus Alpha with his brother, Arkan Ra, Amen always knew he was different. When the Thousand Sons brought the world to light of the Imperium, Amen and his brother were selected for training. Over a decade later, they joined their brothers in a battle against the Orks which had contaminated an entire system, to aid the Word Bearers and Imperial Fists. In the first battle Arkan was killed, swarmed by a host of greenskins. Gripped by rage, Amen fought to retrieve his brother's body, and was successful, but bore many scars for this. 

Expecting to be lauded upon his return, he was penalised for not controlling his emotions, and so took five months of solitude to master the Enumerations. Upon retuning to the battlefront, he was a master of his emotions. After many years of complete control and prowess in battle, Amen was made Sergeant of his squad.

After his squad was annihilated by another Waaagh! Amen needed new men, and was assigned men from other depleted squads and fresh recruits. [[Note, there can be survivors from the original squad if you want to be one.]] He continues to control his hatred for greenskins but it seeths on the surface, ready to break through.



I'm going to say to myself "Your in, Amen Ra." but I guess I'd be preeetty crazy if I said no to myself, wouldn't I?:biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

First off, like any thread you should not expect to get replies instantly, and sometimes not even after twenty six hours.


That being said, there are many reasons why you might see low recruitment for this RP Darvaleth; some of them dealing with you specifically and others this RP.

Not to be an ass, but think about it; in this section your relatively new, I don't believe you have gone through a single RP to its end yet. Adding to that most, or many, of your characters have been a bit over the top and have either been forced to be mellowed out or need to be. Your going from relatively no experience in this section from the looks of things and taking on the harder job of running your own RP.

Then there is this RP itself. For a recruitment thread you have things that members will need, but in the intro department there isn't much there. What you do have posted is simply impossible; pre-heresy thousand sons going to a system overrun by Eldar and Necrons? It looks like you picked two enemies of the Imperium at random for that and did no research. Eldar simply do not take locations and overrun them and then hold them as your intro can imply, they are to few in number for such a thing and do make quick and precise strikes where it will cause the most damage. (On top of using lesser races if at all possible.) You also have the Necrons, a force that was not awakened during the great crusade, Horus Heresy, or the scourging so they are completely out of place here.


Sorry to say it, but you might not be getting much in the way of recruitment simply because there is not enough here and some of the more veteran members may be staying away because they might not think this will work out.



Also, in regards to your character; role playing a psyker is not an easy thing, psychic abilities, be they by a trained astartes sorcerer or not, are very difficult, very straining on the body and mind, and rather risky to all involved. There is also a matter of powers, and the fact that many, if not all of them, fall under different catagories. Ones that involve the use of fire would fall under pyrokene while powers dealing with moving objects might fall under telekenisis. 

Powers do not manifest in a wide variety for a single individual, you generally have talent in one area and thats the area you train in; perhaps you are able to uncover more abilities that fall under that catagory. Maybe you can temporarily blind someone with your powers, with time and work you are able to deceive your enemies by making them see things that are not there. Someone who is able to shoot flames or lightning from their fingertips will not also be able to safely teleport groups of people and see into the future. Those are all from different categories, and some are extremely rare (like teleportation.)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be 100% honest I far from hate the sons of Magnus in fact I adore them they are my favourite legion and i talked about nothing but the book A thousand Sons over the last week in the chat.

You will probably also have a low turnout as not so many people have read the book yet and so any that haven't have no idea who the corvidae are. To my knowledge of the people that I know well and regularly contribute in the rp threads, myself Euphrati and For the Lion are the only ones that have even seen the book

I personally am not joining mainly because I'm maxed out on rp's. I dont mean to bitch but it feels like you have just taken 3 alien races and said meh let the thousand sons fight them all.

I would personally have been more inclined to join if it had been the thousand sons moving to take a new system overrun by an unknown enemy. It's less forced and you would have plenty to talk about especially if it had been greenskins, gradually revealing the enemy, possibly finding brutally slaughtered nomadic humans that had attempted to run from the savage assault, or maybe even they are returning to pacify a world previously pacified that they had lost contact with... i dont know.

I'm fairly new to roleplaying, compared to say euphrati or reever, yet in my short experience a good rp is one in which the charactors arent focused upon fighting enemy after enemy until they all fall down.

I was actually so tempted by this rp I read your posts and found them to be well written detailed posts, a point in your favour, yet you merely kill your enemies you never interract with other charactors, which convinces me yet further your rp will involve the first 5 minutes of talking then after you reach the planet their will be no charactor development but wave after wave of enemies which we have to battle through. This lack of charactor dvelopment is not God- modding, i think you have stopped that, but merely not rping, just slaughter in words.

The claw has been running for bloody ages and though members have come and gone it is by far and away the most successful rp I have been in (attention brothers aside that was awesome). The reasons its a success is it is well thought out and darkreever knows exactly where the story is going so their are plots sub plots and everything ties up. If Darkreever gives advice trust me its good advice and its not meant to be downheartening, well maybe with a hint of sadism, but he is trying to help. When I first started rp'ing he gave me pretty much the same advice, and now well I hope my posts are of a much better quality. 

This post is probably going to come off as patronizing, but trust me I meant it with the best intentions, may I just add that darkreevers experience comment is highly true at least in my area. I often look at the name of the GM just as much as the title and am far more likely to join an rp made by an rp'er i know and respect (Black apostle vilhelm Dark angel and Unekpekted22 are the obvious names here) rather than a GM that has just arrived. Call it prejudiced but its just what I do and though I run the risk of missing out on a great rp mostly I'm proven right and the rp flops and dies quickly.

Please prove me wrong nothing would make me happier, and I honestly hope the sons of Magnus rises like a phoenix. With some changes I genuinely believe this rp could take off and thus if this rp starts to gain some speed then I may well ignore the number of rp's I'm currently in and toss up a charactor.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Im tempted to join this too. i still might give it a go over the weekend. I just read a thousand sons and it was amazing. Best 40k book by a long way. Im not telling you what to do as im not massively experienced in rps either but if there is only one xenos race involved ill give it a go. Ah fuck it ill give it a go anyway. ill post a charachter later.

P.S darkreever and deathbringer do know what they are talking about.
Hope more people join up its worth a shot.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Again I feel like I've been an ass.

The reason I am more tentative with rping directly to other characters is I have been repirmanded for assuming they will do something in the past, but at the moment with my World Eater character I am waiting untill after the battle, but at the current moment everyone is caught up in a fight and I can't "scrape in" to their duels to speak, and can't just stand next to them and say "So...hey there..." when they are fighting Ultramarines and I'm twiddling my thumbs.

As for the three xenos, I was going to reveal them to the characters slowly, but just to teel you for an overview so you're not going "Which xenos?! Not Tyranids?! Please not Tyranids?!" but that, I guess, was an error of my judgement.

As to darkreever, who I nastily shouted at, there is no escuse for my shouting and if you want to take action I open my arms and present my chest as a target. I'm going to delete my nasty posts and clear the rubbish that doesn't involve the rp, although I do not mean for you to, it's your choice.

Well, I open this to you guys, what sort of races do you want to be interacting *note absence of the word "fight"* with? I would quite like to get some Orks in there, and Eldar just 'cause it's fun to ignore a warning, kill the Eldar, then realise later on they were right and now you're screwed, and Necrons...just a nasty suprise on a world you though was compliant. But if you guys don't want it, then sure.

The only problem wth having an entire unknown sector is that Orks don't really just sit on a planet and live peacefully (or do they?) so they'd have to be invading an Imperial World. The Eldar can have a small fleet moving around stirring up the orks to fight the Necrons, but the Thousand Sons know nothing about it so fight the lot *aww gawd used word fight* but this set-up seems more naive with every passing moment...

And yes, A Thousand Sons is possibly the most awesome book ever.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

its your rp man so whatever you go with ill follow. im looking forward to it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, changed the introduction, although it's pretty frickin' obvious to guess which races will be involved, but you never know I could be possessed by a daemon and change the race on one planet COMPLETELY.

Hoping to include a race that is NOT one of the big armies, but a world victim to the Predations of Old Night and the fear of the sub-humans there has given the Predators of Old Night a particualr form...just gotta think of one... 

Hopefully I will involve as much talking as possible by making the battle periods slightly shorter to start with, with plenty of "talk breaks" as well as opportunities during battle.

I can see this being for people who have read a Thousand Sons, so if you haven't read it it's FINE. There is only, perhaps, maximum five concepts that might possible slip in, such as the Corvidae, which would be explained completely during the rp and separately if the player so desires.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Darvaleth, the problem with using Necrons in this RP stems from the time period. This is the era of the great crusade way back in M31, the none of the Necrons began to awaken from their slumber until the mid 730's of M41. Thats ten thousand years to early to even consider having them, though you could have it so that this group does encounter a force of them, but in order for no knowledge to be gained by any other force out there than all of the players, all of their side, would have to die by the end and thats not nearly as fun as you might think. (Because if you want to do a sequal or a follow up, you'll be hard pressed with all the characters dead.)

As for asking others what they would like to see: don't. This isn't some committee or what-have-you, this is your show to run while everyone else plays a part. You put in what you want, but do your research and make it possible, don't just include whatever without knowing if it could or even should be there.


Also keep in mind that role playing is about more than simply just talking, its also about pitting the characters against mental challenges and puzzles at times or having them make tough decisions. So remember that the fighting has its place, as does character and plot development, but there is another element to consider as well.


In regards to my comment earlier regarding pysker powers, that was not to point out any faults in your own character(s) it was to give comments and information regarding psykers in general.


I'm not there in the shadows looking to put you or anyone else down the first chance I get, so don't go looking for it to be that way or lash out because thats what you feel like I'm doing. I've had words, public or private with many or even all of the GM's here in roleplay threads who have made RP's in the last month or two. I have experience, there are many in this area who do, and I want nothing more than to share it with others and help to make the RP's better. 

Not to toot my own horn but many can attest to the fact that I know what I'm talking about. Hell, in this thread two members did jump in and say just that. There are those of us that have experience and would be more than thrilled to give you a hand, all you have to do is seek us out and ask; whats the worst that happens we say no?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks darkreever, that's exactly the kind of advice I needed to shape what races you (not you personally, unless you want to :grin may be playing against, and having known that Necrons haven't woken etc, they will be *phased out* (couldn't resist it :grin I will make up a race for the desert-dead world. Also, when I said "talking" I meant generaly RP apart from fighting, not just sitting around and talking, but I can see why you would think that's what I meant.

Also, imperium's finest sent me a PM with his character that he sould be posting soon, just for those interested.

EDIT: As did...dammit so sorry forgot the name and have to go quickly, but sombody else will post a character soon too.

EDIT 2: Ah, I'm starting to see darkreever in a new light. Before I often got frustrated when he pointed out my carelessness, or other, but now I see every kick up the backside as helpful and insightful. (I'm turning Slaanesh? Pain=good?!?!) I guess the other guys saying that he did similar with them reassured me I wasn't a hopeless case and that others have managed it, so why not me? (The answer: Slaanesh!)

Anyway, that's just a big thank you and keep on going (if you so desire) cause its great.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Im going to put a character in, but i have not read the book your all on about.
Im also think im the guy he forgot.(Bad Rep)
Here we go,

Name-Ohra Averva Pronounced O/hra Av/er/va

Age-127
Looks-
He is average marine mainly but his helmet has slightly warped his head causing it to stretch backwards(Some ancient egyptians wore them when babies to elongate their head).He has long,thin,pitch black hair that is tied in ponytail that is at the back of his head.His helmet fits his head now and is blue and gold stripes with a blue strip going through the center from top to bottom.He doesnt wear his helmet much but carrys it on his back and use it like a shield in combat.His power armour is blue and yellow and stripes on the chest but his left arm is yellow and right arm is blue.He wears an amulet around his neck that is over his armour and is shaped like an + kind of shape but the sides curve down.

Weopans-
He carrys a boltgun.He also has a chainsword on his back which he uses with his helmet to create a sheild/sword combo.

Physker powers-
He can charm simple LIVING(Necrons are sought of dead) minded creatures such as orks without much will power,such as a stranded lone human maybe who has lost everything..He can not fool races such as eldar which have strong pyschic conection kind of thing.He is also only able to change the way races see HIM,not accompying characters but he can mislead three or so orks for example into seeing the untruth(That a word?) make it see things or distract it,not take control and tell it to do something,simply mislead it.

Personality-
He is thoughtful and precise over his actions but when in combat goes into a kind of berserk mode where he barely listens and simply kills anyone not allied,and occasionly them as several guardsmen have found out.When not fighting however he is quite cheerful and will talk until the sun is down,and quiet ofton after to the annoyance of some of his previous comrades.


Background-
He comes from a planet which was raveged by an ork waagh and was found by a squad of thousand sons in a village with orks dancing round him while he sat there willing them to do it.His head was warped from birth which is why he was given a special helmet.His amulet was gift from someone although he can no longer remember who.
He is now a thousand son because his pysker powers made him wanted my the thousnad sons and was created into a space marine.His squad was wiped out when a suprise attack by a tau fire squad arrived and mown down everyone.Ohra would of died aswell if he hadnt created an illusion over him, making him look like he was dead and not breathing.
He has now joined Amens squad and is of to visit the new system under his command.

Ive edited his pyshic power to make it more obvious for its limitations.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol sorry I think you are the guy i forgot....anyway, Imperium's finest your in.

EDIT: oh no wait, I didn't forget you!!!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, I've always liked the 1k sons, and I like the idea of playing with powers. Here's my crack at this thread.

Name: Darnath Thantos

Age: 35

Appearance: Young, by all standards. Long blond hair covers the right side of his face which hides one of his deep blue eyes that seem to swirl and morph, depending on stress levels, anticipation, etc His skin is a dark ebony colour, and is a slender astartes.

Wargear: Power weapon and a bolt pistol. As well as these, he has a curved dagger with runes written on it. Many sorcerers of the thousand sons have tried to divine the meaning of the runes, but so far none have succeeded. The blade itself is a deep azure colour, whilst the runes glow with a burning red.

Psychic powers: Darnath is able to manipulate the passage of time. He has no mastered this power yet, so cannot travel through time or stop it completely, but he is able to slow and fast forward moments in time, giving him the ability to react with lightning fast speeds. He is even able to low it down significantly enough that he can cleave bullets in half as the fly at him, however this is a later development of this power, so cannot be used for prolonged periods of time. His other power is to shroud specific people or area's for period of time. Again, as a reasonably young psyker, he can only shroud a few people, or small areas at the moment.

Personality: Quite naive, but level headed. Darnath has great respect for life, and believes it is a gift from the Emperor, who maintains the universe with his "divine" powers. Darnath reviews the Emperor not so much as divine, more as an infinatly powerful psyker, the likes of which he can only dream of becoming. However, as he is a warrior of the Emperor, where-ever he is sent, he views it as the Emperor has found the people/species/other are no longer worthy of his gift, and has sent his angels to bestow it on other more worthy. As such, he is very sorrowful when he is a view to a battle brothers death, as this is the gravest of losses, and the greatest of sacrifices. He has a tendency toward close combat, controversly to the majority of the Thousand sons. However, he is coldly accurate with his bolt pistol, as his powers give him extra time to aim, meaning he can fire on the move with the same accuracy as if he was standing still, and when he is standing still, he accuracy, becomes nearly unparalleled. 

Background: Hailing from a far flung planet only recently recaptured by the Thousand sons, Darnath was treated as an outcast. He was driven from his village, and had to survive on his own. As such, he is a very skilled fighter. When the Thousand sons came to his planet, most of the populace resisted. Darnath, being an outcast, knew nothing of the ensuing conflict, and just was making it through, day by day. One day he found his village overrun and no one left alive there. Seeing this as a great fortune, he quickly raided it. A small reckon force of thousand sons were patrolling the area and found him looting. Initially, they open fired on him, but he managed to dodge most of their bolts and those that did hit him merely grazed him. The sergeant told his men to stand down, realizing they had stumbled across a psyker. He offered Darnath a place in the Thousand sons ranks. He looked around, his village was in tatters, everyone he knew had abandoned him and were now gone. He accepted, and has only recently become a fully fledged battle brother, and is eager to learn.

Hope this is ok Darvaleth!


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Martheus elementalis 

Age: 21 

Appearance: one of the youngest of his chapter. long straight black hair pulled back to show his bright violet eyes, which appear to become darkened when he is tapping into the warp, his skin being a pale white all accept for the dark scar down the right side of his face, he is taller than most astartes but is very bulky for his height .

Wargear armed only with a pair of twin butterfly daggers (power weapons) and a bolt pistol with an inscription carved around the barrel, having been handed down from one thousand son to the other this inscraiption has become indecipherable.

Phsychic powers: Martheus has been blessed with the ability to manipulate the earth around himself, he was blessed with this power from the age of five so therefore has almost complete control over this ability and he can sustain these manipulations for a reasonable period of time, he has recently discovered that has a rare gift of foresight which allows him the uncanny ability to be able to predict his opponents moves before they can make them and is therefore extremely skilled in close combat.

Personality: unlike Darnath, Martheus is very cocky in general. Martheus his no real worry about his life because he believes that he is invincible because of his Foresight. unlike most of the Imperium Martheus does not believe that the emperor is infinitely powerful and actually is bginning to become tempted by the ways of chaos. And is becoming more and more ok with killing any and all opponents. even other marines or humans.

Background: hailing from Prospero itself Martheus is one of the only people in his Squad who is a 'pure' thousand son. he is highly looked upon within his squad as he is also one of the most phschicly developed of them, and because of his foresight is always called upon for tactical advice before going in to battle ... Martheus although being cocky carries this as a great burden as he is also the youngest marine of his legion to be promoted to a full marine.. and one of the most respected of them all... most people do not know about his tampering with the ways of chaos but it is believed that the pressures of being a young prodigy of a marine that is highly sought after is part of the reasoning behing this tampering 

Hope this is ok Darvaleth


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome, more slaves... ah-hem characters to deal with.

Deus Mortis all fine, heartslayer fine exept your not a sergeant, my guys the sergeant and we are only one squad for the time being, otherwise all great.

So just edit out the sergeant bit, make yourself a promising squad-member or something, and your both in. 

EDIT: This puts the squad at 3 men and a sergeant now, looking for perhaps 3 more people to join up then the action can start.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

hope this edit is okay


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

Hope you don't mind that I join

name: Mathias Kairos

age:25

wargear: a scimitar(think egyptian), and a bolt pistol, a suit of mk.III power armor

psychic powers: he has the ability of telekinesis, thought it is not very powerful, as Mathias is still a new marine.

personality: Naive, he has dreamed of adventures like this all his life, and now he is living them. He also likes to joke around, though he can be serious at times. He is also very curious, this being his first mission in power armor. Mathias has great faith in the Emperor, as he feels it was the Emperor's doing that he became a marine in the first place

Background: Hailing from Prospero, Mathias always knew he would be someone in life, when the chance came to join the legion, he took it. He advanced rapidly, and was recently offered a space in the squad. This mission will be the first he undertakes as a full marine.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, heartslayer, that's perfect:grin:

On the contrary, emperors chosen, I would be more than happy for you to join up, and your certainly in.:biggrin:

Wow, we now number 5 (ncluding me) but there are a couple of people who expressed interest earlier in the thread and I will just wait for their replies and perhaps one more person if they say no, then I will start the action thread.

Thanks to everyone who has joined so far.:biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there! Oh, just a tiny thing, but heartslayer your guy is only 21, which is incredibly young for an Astartes. I know that's how you want the character, which is fine with me, but you said he had almosty completely mastered the pyschic abilities he has at his disposal.

Another character noticed this where I didn't, and pointed out, truly, that he would need a bit longer than 16 years to master an ability from childhood. ALthough you didn't say "complete mastery", just perhaps say he s showing great promise with these abilities, but has yet to master them.

If I come across as bossy, feel free to kick me.:grin: It's just that I would like to think I respond to my future players' requests, and it is a fair point, but fear not, when you ask me about something else sombody else may have overlooked or put there accidentally, I will be more than happy to help you as well.:grin:


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I have been meaning to post on this thread but hesitated since I do not want it to come across as negative. That being said, I also don’t want to see any RP fail when I possibly could have helped so I urge you to take what I say as coming from someone who has gm’ed/rp’ed for many years.

Psykers are one of the most difficult types of characters to balance in the 40k setting, much like any spell caster in other settings. The biggest issue with them is how to set limits on something that is an insubstantial ability.

To give an example- 

There is a physical limit to how much weight even an Astartes can lift. That limit differs slightly with the character, yet it is still there and provides a sense of realism to a created world. Now, enter the psyker with the power of telekinesis (the ability to manipulate objects physically with only their mind). The problem becomes how do you limit this ‘mental’ power so that the character fits into the scale of the roleplay without becoming so ridiculous it causes the world to fall apart (I bench press the Stormbird with my mind while juggling three dreadnoughts at once!!one1!).

Now, many roleplaying games (including Dark Heresy, the WH40k pen and paper rpg) have very finite limits to certain powers as well as using character statistics such as Willpower to define the strength of certain abilities. Those limits are there for a reason for without them the character is basically a god and limited only to how much of a power gamer they are.

Case in point (and I’m not picking on you Imperium’s finest, your power just fit with what I wanted to point out)-

The character Orha has as his powers “He can charm anything living to make it see things or distract it, not take control and tell it to do something, simply mislead it.”

This power is much like one available to psyker characters in the Dark Heresy rpg, with one very, very important difference. The minor psy-power ‘Touch of Madness’ reads- _You reach into the mind of a target within range and force them to believe something that just isn’t true. The target is entitled to a Willpower Test to resist this power._The ability for a target to Resist is the limiting factor and what causes this power to not be overbearing. In a table top game that is determined by rolling dice (the target would roll against his/her Willpower score and if they passed then they ‘shrug off’ the power… realizing the visions aren’t real). 

What this means is that certain targets would be easier or harder to affect depending on how strong their will is: A common imperial citizen would most likely have a fairly low willpower and thus be easily affected, on the other hand a Eldar Farseer would have a very powerful will and would be very difficult to ‘trick’ in such a manner.

Psy-powers need to be very well defined on what they can / cannot do in a rp setting up front and from the start. Things like: How does the power work, what are the limiting factors, how long does the effect last, how long does it take to happen, how much of the psyker’s concentration does encating this power take (can they move around, fight, even talk while focusing their will to create this effect), etc. Without these limitations and defined boundaries psy-powers can quickly get out of control. 

Just saying a character ‘can control the ground around them’ doesn’t bode well. It needs to be details _How_ they can control the ground as well as what kind of ground can they control. What effects can be created and what are the limits? This ‘power’ sounds like a form of telekinesis, though it is not clearly defined so that makes it hard to judge. Some substances would be harder to control than others, sand/soil would be easier to manipulate than say solid rock.

You also have to think about the other effects that powers like this can have, such as the physical strength that it takes to bend the aether to one’s will. How draining is a power to the user? How long can the power be used before the player feels ill effects?The more destructive a power is normally has a direct connection with how much stress it puts on the psyker. Psy-powers are notoriously draining physically, a psyker might be able to launch a devastating fireball that destroys a huge swath then fall unconscious for 12 hours as he recovers from the strain of doing so.

These are just some of the things that you have to think about as the GM and, as I said before, I’m not writing this to tear your rp down at all Farseer… but in hopes of helping it become a solid addition to the threads here in the RP forums.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, Euphrati, you bring up a very good point, thanks.:grin:

TO ALL CHARACTERS/FUTURE CHARACTERS: Your pyschic powers are not infinite. Read Euphrati's post for what I mean.

The main limitation for the Rp will be strength of power : drain on the psyker. 

Tricking a few weak enemies should be easy enough, tricking a more powerful enemy will be more draining as you must win the mental battle.

Moving the soil to blind the enemies temporarily should be easy, creating a wall of rock is hard.

Lifting light objects and hurling them at enemies with telekenisis is easy, lifting a large object or breaking a large barrier will be harder.

Slowing time for short periods is easy, stopping time and altering the time stream for prolonged periods is hard.

Unleashing bolts of warp energy will depend on the strength of the bolts, searing the mind of an enemy is an individual power and is very difficult to use on large swathes of enemies, and especially hard on enemies with psychic capabilites, and unleashing a Warp Pulse is a last resort.

I see that imperiums finest has altered his, and that is great :grin: but not neccessary :shok: if you don't want to, just make the limitations in the Action Thread.

@ Imperiums finest: You can trick Eldar, as I said above, but you have to have a difficult mental battle to make them fully tricked, rather than a dumb ork who will run at the rustle of leaves.


Everyone should have read this, as each applies to a particular person, but read all of them anyway...to get the general idea.



As a few people have expressed their powers of _forsight_, generally seeing the future that is further away from the present is hard but you would never do it in battle, so it can be done outside battle and you can recover afterwards. 
Seeing short-ranged future (Eg: Where enemy ambush posts are set up, when the enemy will break cover or when they will charge etc.) can be done without too much difficulty as the future is very close to the present and so is easier to foretell, but it still drains energy, just not loads. (But within reason, knowing what kind of sword thrust an enemy will do and being able to parry easily is over the top, as normally the ability of foresight is done in a relatively calm envirnoment, as in over a barricade or across trenches, NOT in hand-to-hand combat.)




I hope I have pleased Euphrati, and I thank EDIT EDIT EDIT: HER (NOT HIM WHO WOULD BE SO SILLY TO MAKE THAT MISTAKE NOT ME HA HA HA) again, and I hope all the players will take all this into account.:victory:


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I hope I have pleased Euphrati, and I thank him again, and I hope all the players will take all this into account.:victory:


You are quite welcome Farseer, as I said I only wish to see this RP be an enjoyable and successful addition to the Heresy forums.

And, just for the record, I'm a 'she' :grin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Heh, beat me to the punch on the she bit there Euphrati.

As a note for you Darvaleth, and something for everyone to keep in mind. If someone does have the ability of more short term forsight than it would be a good idea to not leave it to that member to decide what they see. If they see an ambush or something else happening, then you be the one that makes it so they know. (Like if you give an update with group A walking into a large abandoned hospital and trooper Bob has a moment that warns him of an impending ambush, put it in the update rather than just letting the member decide on it. You never know if while you intend for it to be a group of five snipers, the member will make it twenty with a tank.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my dear Chaos God, sorry Euphrati!!!!!one!!11!!! I hope you can forgive me...:russianroulette: I edited the post if that helps.

And yes, darkreever, a VERY important point...for the short term foresight and some of the long-range ones, I will dictate (what an cruel word...I love it:biggrin what your character sees.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, I've had replies from deathbringer and FORTHELION and they will both be posting a character soon. (YAY:grin which will put the squad at an almighty 6 troopers and a sergeant. When they have posted their characters, I will put up the Action Thread.

I hope:grin: you all read the posts about limiting psychic powers, and will remind you in the Action Thread with an Out Of Character message at the start, directing you to the recruitment thread, in case you missed it.

That's the updtate for now, not long before Action!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Right before i do my charactor this is a little non spoiler information about the cults of the thousand sons, some notable names, and there consequent battle doctrine.

Its just a little info that might help in the rp

Each thousand son is a potent psyker yet though they have widespred talents in the warp, for example they use there powers to clean there weaponry and have basic psychic powers, yet they each are segregated into a specific temple and hence specialise in a certain field. Each temple has a magister templi and the master of all the sects is the Primarch Magnus the Red himself. 

Pyrae: Magister templi:Khalophsis. 
Talent: The pyrae specialise in the creating flames and consequentially ar one of the most agressive temples, notably hot blooded for athousan son. The pyrae temple is in ascendance as the most influential cult taking over from the Corvidae.

Purpose in war: Self evident, they burn the bastards

Corvidae: Magister templi:Ahzek Ahriman. 
Talent: The Corvidae unravel the mists of the future and hence were the most influential cult however those on prospero have been struggling to see the distant future (the near future has been easier to determine) over the last three years and thus the Corvidae cult has lost influence.

Purpose in war:The corvidae determine strands of the future and hence cause others to act accordingly and prevent there demise. For example shll coming towards storm bird... tells pilot (how.. more about that later) he banks left and avoids the demise

Athanaeans: Magister templi:Uthizzar.

Talent: They can read minds and easily tell what another person is thinking unless the other persons mind is veiled or very strong.

Purpose in War: They read the minds of enemy commanders and also transmit the thoughts and orders of the corvidae and Magnus the red. For example Athenean reads mind of enemy commander and knows when someone is going to move and hence directs bolt fire


Raptora: Magister templihosis T'Kar Talent: The creation of kine shields

Purpose in war: Self evident conjure shields to prevent enemies harming there warriors

Pavoni: Magister templi:Hathor Maat. Talent: They have a huge control over the human body and can block neurosenses, deoxygenate the blood and basically take control of anothers body. Consequntially they are also healers

Purpose in war: Heal the wounded and kill enemies by vaporising the blood in their veins

*Thousand Sons Combat Doctrine:* Squads are made up of warriors of each of the cults and they work together melding in a mesh around the great mind of Magnus the Red

Magnus is the heart of the operation and the method of war is decribed effctively by Ahriman

"Magnus dircted the assault, the athaenaeans his thoughts the Raptora his shield. the pyrae and pavoni his fists. the corvidae his eyes and ears."

Hence the thousand sons method of war is a very fluid system and though it is far from unheard of for a Corvidae to kill and enemy using flame, each member of a squad has his primary job

Any way my charactor ________________________________________________________________

Name: Varsica

Age: 268. One of the original thousand sons that managed to surive the flesh change prior to the discovery of Magnus the Red

Appearance: Distinctly average for an astartes, medium height and medium build with cropped blond hair and pale skin. He is a typical aryan blond hair and startling sea blue eyes. Considered handsome even by astartes standards

Personality: Varsica is a very curious inividual with a quick mind that is not always logical and can be a little rash. His methods of war vary as new thoughts pop into his head and he will voice them without necessarily thinking them through. He is keen on debates however his words often come without proper thought and he is often proven wrong, however he takes efeat jovially an celebrates victory emphatically.

In general he is friendly and well liked as he has healed many of his brothers in his time and thus there is a bond between them. 

Weapons: Heqa staff that ends in a long blade and a bolter. Like all astartes he wears power armour

Psyker Abilites: Is of the Pavoni temple and thus is a skilled biomancer

Background: One of the original astartes created by the emperor upon terra and he like Ahriman was taken and implante with the geneseed of magnus, and was forced to endure the horrors of watching his brethren succumb to madness. Fortunately he survived the ravages of the flesh change when the legion was saved by magnus the red.

He found it difficult to master the enumerations that magnus taught yet gradually over time he has managed to focus his mind and though it is still not logical he can now calm himself easily though he struggles with the highest enumeration, finding it difficult to let go completely of himself.

He has gone on to serve his Primarch faithfully and though he is not close to Hathor Maat he has met him several times and is counted as a solid and skilled member of the pavoni temple.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Your in deathrbringer, just waiting for FORTHELION's character then Action begins...


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry for the hold up guys but anyhow here is my charachter

Name: Talakis.

Age 191

Appearance: Very tall and muscular Even for an astartes. Short blond hair cut very tight. His face has a long scar running from behind his left ear right through to the corner of his mouth which he recieved from a foul greenskins axe.

Personality: A bit rash and rather hot headed at times which is not uncommon for a member of the Pyrae cult. Sometimes in battle he can loose the run of himself and has to continually receit the enumerations to bring his mind back in control of his body.

Weapons: Heqa staff with blade and a bolter. Can also conjur flames to throw at the enemy though this is very mentally draining and is not his first weapon of choice.

Background: Also one of the origional thousand sons who survived the change. He has survived numerous battles to bring many worlds into compliance. He Is well respected by many of his brothers and never one to be found wanting in a fight.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Your in FORTHELION, and RECRUITMENT IS NOW CLOSED. :grin:


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

should i edit my character a bit so he is classed into one of the cults?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

its fine Imperium's finest, you can just state which cult he is in during the Action, or not at all if you don't want to.:grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, as deathrbringer said, put your pure OOC posts here. Please delete those posts.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Cocern has been raised by players because some people are not responding to everyone elses' posts. You MUST read every single post, not just your own and my updates. Characters are talking to each other in their posts and not getting an answer by the other person. This MUST be done; that is a major part of RPing, after all.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

im not going to be posting till saturday as im going on a school trip to belgium,just though id let everyone no i wasnt just being lazy


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a point to let everyone know. when you are in the tenth enumeration you are actually blocking out the warp, not increasing its powers. You cant use your powers in the tenth enumeration.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a head's up, as of the 28th of March, I will be unable to post for one week. Perhaps there is a way of freezing the thread? Don't leave it or anything, it's just I'm trying to give you guys a warning, and will try and fit a lot in between now and then. (I have a whole set of plans for this planet...)

darkreever, can it be "frozen" for a week? Not now, but on the 28th. (Don't worry if it's trouble.)


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

No probs. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Frozen? Yeah, its called not posting for a week; or at least not updating. (Like what you normally do, update and then wait for everyone or most of the players before posting another update, but instead everyone is aware that you will not be posting for a while.)


If you mean me locking the thread, theres no need really.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Doh! Don't know why I didn't think of that... I'll just leave a post in the Action saying I will delete it when I return.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

@ imperiums finest the glass is 8 foot thick and using inferno bolts might kill Martheus besides the glass has already been cracked open 2 posts ago so Martheus is out. it is up to someone now to help him recover.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I HAVE RETURNED FEAR NOT THE RP LIVES!!!! (overdramatic???)

EDIT: On a less hyperactive note, I apologise for being unable to update you guys and hope to redeem myself with some interesting situations... very soon... *hysterical laughter audible in the background.*


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

A little bit


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Good to have you back mate!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, also, if you missed the sneaky edit in the action thread, Varsica HAS managed to wake up Talakis and Ohra with his powers, just check the big green paragraph at the bottom of my latest update, you can't miss it.:grin:


----------

